# Lymph nodes/ Papillary Cancer.............



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.surgjournal.com/article/PIIS0039606009005261/abstract?rss=yes

Occult lymph node metastases in neck level V in papillary thyroid carcinoma. Please read.


----------

